# Limited Slip Diff. (LSD) Feedback Thread (Wavetrac, Peloquin, and Quaife)



## MoBoost1.8T (May 27, 2010)

Alright guys/gals, 

Time has come and I will be upgrading to an LSD. I get no traction in 1st, 2nd, and first half of 3rd from a stop. Also tire spins when Im exiting a sharp turn. Therefore, I have come to the conclusion where its time that I need to step up to an LSD. I will be building the internals of the motor by next year so that its strong. I would like to get any info from you guys about LSDs, as I have done my research for the most part and have come up with a list of 3; Wavetrac, Peloquin and Quaife.

Give you some main info on my car, 2000 Gti 1.8t t3/t4 garret BT, BT Tubular Exhaust Manifold, Eurojet Race FMIC, Unitronic 630cc programming, GHL turboback, stage 3 clutch and lightened flywheel.

So there are 3 options for LSDs, they are in order of my ranking (1:Favorite, 3:Least Favorite)

1. Wavetrac (http://www.wavetrac.net/technical.htm)
Price: $795.00

2. Peloquin (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-...ain/LSD/ES644/)
Price: 874.95

3. Quaife (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-.../LSD/ES248525/)
Price: 629.95

I would appreciate some feedback on these if you know information, or have used either of them.

Thanks!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

How much are you racing the car? Is this also a street car?

The wavetrac seems to be my favorite out of the 3, the last 2 being essentially the exact same thing in the way they work. For full on racing though the consensus seems to be in favor of a full clutch type diff from Kaaz or similar. That is what i would go with if it was solely a race car :beer:


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

I have a bit of experience with the Quaife - excellent and bulletproof unit. The biggest downside to the Quaife (and the Peloquin) is that it's not a locker SO if you get a wheel in the air, you're spinning the unloaded tyre BUT if the drive wheels remain in contact with the pavement, it'll pull and pull. 

I've heard mixed reviews about the Wavetrac - the theory and principles are good but the execution doesn't work as well as the theories and principles. The other big downside to a Wavetrack, just like every other clutch-type diff, is the requirement to periodically replace the clutch packs as they wear. This is simple on a RWD car but a bit more involved in a FWD vehicle of any size or shape.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I have not heard much negative about the wavetrac, but i would love to read some reviews. Are any of these experiences you speak of posted or are these from discussions?

I have a peloquin and it does work extremely well, if you are looking for a maintenance free diff, those are the ones to go with. Some say go with the quaiffe since its a large company and they are able to back their products, and others say the opposite. Either way they are both awesome units.

In the defense of the clutch type, most racers that i know that made the switch periodically pull their transmissions apart for service anyways, and the performance advantage they gained from the clutch type was good enough to make it worth it to them. To me personally that speaks pretty highly of how well they work compared to a the TBD units


----------



## MoBoost1.8T (May 27, 2010)

Its not a 'race car' but its my summer car. My goal is for it to be a street machine. I will be doing coilovers later on in the summer (I have FK spring/shock combo) and I will be refreshing all the bushing and getting the h2sport kit. I basically want this thing on rails after Im done with the engine.

Anyone have experience with the Kaaz differential?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

The KAAZ unit is a great differential, but in a FWD car can and IS more work to drive. In slow speed acceleration while cornering the car will likely hop and skip out. This is mostly noticed in 1st gear acceleration when exiting a stop. The differential also requires periodic fluid changes, typically every 5k miles and sometimes even more often depending on how the diff is used. If it were track specific, a fluid flush after each day would be preferable. Then of course there will be clutch pack changes which can occur anywhere from 10k miles to 50k miles based upon type of useage.

The differential will typically be setup in 1.5 way format. This means there will be a portion of lock up during decel, or when you are letting off the gas to enter a corner. This will typically take a bit of getting used to as given no other changes the car will not be as easy to turn into a corner. With proper setup, exit rotation is greatly improved. If used in 1.5 way format you'll also be able to brake deeper w/o lock up as the engine will provide additional drive to the inner wheel. If you like to use the curbs you won't have to worry about unloading the drive wheels, the diff will power the axle regardless.

Overall a great differential, but one that also requires tedious maintenance and care for optimum performance. Bear in mind it also does NOT come w/ a lifetime warranty, if that's something that you requires.


----------



## MoBoost1.8T (May 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info on that LSD. Def. something that Im not looking for since it isnt a race car.


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> I have not heard much negative about the wavetrac, but i would love to read some reviews. Are any of these experiences you speak of posted or are these from discussions?


I've been busy wracking my pea-sized brain, desperately trying to remember who I spoke with about Wavetrac - at this point, my pea-sized brain is mushy...in any case, whomever I spoke with was someone who had enough experience that it wasn't "Yo, dude, like this thing sux b/c I said so". Like most folks here, I'm not at liberty to invest $X on a new LSD of some sort and test it to the point of failure. Hence, I like my Quaife - we took one out of a box that had a gear tooth "welded" to the unit. After removing said tooth, we had it installed in a fresh box and it's been trouble free :thumbup::thumbup: 

To the OP - you don't want an LSD after reading about them? Given your power output, you'll benefit significantly from an LSD of some flavor whether it's a torsen (Quaife/Peloquin) or a clutch type (Wavetrac/Kaaz). Whatever you do, don't piss away money on the "poor man's LSD" which is a few bolts that are supposed to amplify the factory LSD capabilities - you're better off spending that money (about $75 IIRC) on a bleach for those awesome bleach-box burnouts...


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Fair enough, I'd would be really interested to hear the issues if you do get around to talking with that person again. Been debating the diff i will end up using in my race car, and even though its a long ways out, i like to plan far ahead haha

I will echo your thoughts, the peloquin in my 16v rabbit was hands down the best thing i ever did to that car. After i drove it i wanted to put a diff in my daily driver too! The difference was absolutely incredible and I honestly tell people not to drive a FWD car with a diff unless they are ready to buy one :laugh: A kaaz may not be your best bet, but the quaife/peloquin units are tough to beat for any fwd application in my mind :beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

given the three options you list OP, you are looking at a major upgrade regardless of which brand you choose over stock, thats for sure. 

i like peloquin more the quaiffe, but they are essentailly the same thing. :beer:


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

I would still consider the Wavetrac diff. Autotech claims that the clutch packs do not wear out, and can also be changed to be more aggressive and act quicker to reduce the lag time required to engage the Torsen diff. Although it will not lock up like a true LSD, it will at least engage quickly and not suffer from the effects of unloading a wheel such as from curb hopping. Its possible that the differential might be useful on ice as well.


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

I don't buy into the argument that Clutch Packs don't wear out - having worked with a team that used a clutch-type LSD, they were forever opening the diff and stuffing in MORE clutch packs. The weren't removing the old ones, just adding more as the old ones turned to asbestos-dust. 

It's like saying the trans fluid lasts a lifetime - what's the definition of "a lifetime". My lifetime? The lifetime of the transmission internals? The lifetime of Plutonium?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

The main difference between units like a Kaaz or bildons VW motorsports diff is they use actual clutch packs where as the wavetrac uses "friction plates". The clutch material will wear faster than the plates, according to what i have read. I am not saying the wavetrac plates will last forever, but i dont think they wear nearly as fast as the clutch setups


----------



## Ryan @ Autotech (May 12, 2005)

For those of you who are worried about having to swap out internals of a Wavetrac differential after an extended period of time--don't. The Wavetrac differential is a gear driven, torque biasing differential. As the above poster mentioned, there are _not_ any clutch-paks inside the differential or internal parts that can be considered maintenance parts and have to be replaced on any Wavetrac diff. 

For all intensive purposes the Wavetrac would last just as long if not longer then any other torque-biasing differential on the market. Just thought I would try and clear up any misconceptions about the differential, feel free to peruse our site here http://www.autotechdriveline.com/a_wavdiff.shtml or at www.wavetrac.net for more information regarding the 5 and 6 speed differentials we have for many VW and Audi manual transmissions. 

Any questions feel free to call or email us, contact information is in the signature below! :thumbup:


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

If this is for a road race only application, I would highly recommend a welded differential or a spool.

I build and play with race VWs with a group of friends that have been doing so for 2 1/2 decades.

Chris Albin and Chuck Mathis both tried the Quaiffe about 18 or 20 years ago. The issue was that to make it lock up enough to approach the lap times of a welded, you had to preload the thing so much that it would not physically survive a full race.

None of us have been willing or able to invest the big dollars in the VWMS or other true clutch types.

The KAAZ is better than the Quaiffe on accell, imo, but still goes to open on decel.

The Wavetrack is essentially a Quaiffe with friction pads on the ends of the planetary gears if I understand correctly.

We went back and started looking at differentials again last year, when the SCCA runoffs moved to Road America. The data showed that the cars were scrubbing 2-3 mph through The Kink, when you took it flat, and we wondered if the locker was causing the loss of speed.

Chris picked up a Wavetrack, and had it rebuilt with more aggressive friction material. The stock unit uses carbon fiber friction surfaces, to provide long life in street car applications. The friction surfaces are very small - 8 or so dime or nickel size pucks. At the May Road America event he ran it in the wet qualifying session and the dry qualifying session. He did not have a good wet session, and the data in the dry session showed that the mph loss through The Kink was unchanged. It looks like we are just scrubbing speed because of the lateral loading - the turn is a 100-110mph right hander that seriously loads the car.

After the wet session Chris wanted to pull the diff out right away. "If I look at the brake pedal it locks the fronts"... , and this comment highlights one of the biggest benefits of the locked differential - braking performance. It is not possible to lock the inside front tire under braking. You do need to run very very aggressive brake pads, and we end up buying a compound designed for much 'faster' cars and cutting them to fit our calipers.

We convinced him to wait until there was some dry data, but after it was no faster our decision was made. We still think a welded diff is the fastest per dollar solution for road racing. It is a pain in the paddock, and in pretty much every situation except on the race track - which is where it really matters.

I am convinced that the spool saved my car for me a few years ago when I launched the right side off a large apex curb and put the car on 2 wheels - Dukes of Hazzard style - for 80 or 100 feet. I kept my foot in it, and the one drive wheel in contact with the road kept the front end in front of the rear end until it came back down. With any of the above mentioned diffs, the airborne wheel would have spun free, the left wheel would have lost drive, and I would have rolled/spun the car.

An honest to goodness tuneable clutch type diff, like the ones APR runs in their touring cars is probably the best answer, but I won't be investing $5k to find out...

That said, for anthing short of a true dedicated race car the Wavetrack is, on paper, the best solution, in my opinion.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

That Quaife price is unbeatable... I wonder if Autotech will match that price?


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

I run the KAAZ in my MK3 golf road racing car and will try to run it as long as I can. It was a little different than running a spool but wasn't too bad to get use too. Only reason I'm replying to this thread is mine crapped out in yesterdays race and I have to service it with new plates. This came up in the search.

My opinion - Awesome product with only 2 major issues:

1- Customer service is the absolute worst and good luck ever getting anyone on the phone there. They also don't usually stock anything for a VW since they mainly run rear wheel drift cars and will have it shipped from Japan so get ready to have it sit in customs for a few weeks or even months. I had a buddy order one and it never showed up after months so he canceled the charge and went wavetrac, was here in 3 days.

2- You have to change the fluid out under hard race conditions after every race or ax weekend.


----------



## jeffholland00 (Jun 29, 2010)

thats great. how it works after upgrading?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 9, 2003)

*Wavetrac*

I have no complaints with my wavetrac for the 02m. 
My car has never felt more connected to the road.


----------



## jeffholland00 (Jun 29, 2010)

good to hear from.but be always careful. Its been a while that I am not posting here because I am so busy with my work.


----------



## grnhornet2001 (May 12, 2005)

I had about 3 seasons on the mk2 rally golf using the kazz diff. really good diff if they didnt overheated in the 020 9a tranny. when at extreme temp the diff actually slams into the diff housing causing it to either get really hot and slowing down the car. we also shimmed the diff about 6 times and still had that problem. however we went to a cable shift tranny from a mk4 and reordered the right diff from kazz and it works like a dream.


----------



## Gronowski (Mar 12, 2006)

"That Quaife price is unbeatable... I wonder if Autotech will match that price?"

The wavetrac started out at 650 or so; even with the price increase, you still have to buy a bolt kit from ARP for $90. So now a wavetrac is at $840 with a bolt kit? Autotech must be seeing some serious demand for these to justify the increase (as well as being fairly proven now) and quaife must be hurting. Who knows, but I doubt that Autotech is going to drop their price. Still, what a deal for a quaife! :thumbup:


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

You ever get a lsd ?
If so which one ,?


----------



## MoBoost1.8T (May 27, 2010)

I did! I got the peloquin and I absolutely love it! So crazy how much of a difference it makes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Having had the chance to drive the Wavetrac, a VWMS clutch type, and a peloquin, it all depends on use and set-up;
If you have a suspension that does give you front lift, such as in autocross for example, I would definitely go with the Wavetrac (type 3 Torsen)
I have a 6 spd dog box for the track only car (road circuit, mosltly lapping) and LOVE the VWMS clutch type.

Nothing really wrong with any of them, it all comes down to application, and price.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Digging up old thread.

I have used all three of these in the same car.

300wHP 1.8T with 02M (6-speed)

Quaife and Peloquin are the same in my experience. Used the Quaife with my 02J 5-speed and then the Peloquin in the 02M 6-speed.

This year (2015), I tried Wavetrac in my 02M and believe it is better in situations where there is a little weight off the inside tire, but exactly the same as the P and Q in a push situation (fast into corner, pushing to outside of corner [under steer], trying to get traction).

WaveTrac (2015) Time: 2:30.08





Exact same car, no changes between 2014-2015, same hill, both good weather, etc.... only difference is the Peloquin. Time: 2:31.66 (slower)





Is there a difference? Unsure. Time is faster with WaveTrac, but it isn't like it is night and day difference.

Steve


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*DIff*

We run a Wavetrac in our MK4 1.8T jetta (Krabby Kraut #202) in AER american endurance racing series in the North east and LOVE the way it transformed the cars handling.

Probably the only VW in North America to win a 8 hour endurance race


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*DIff*

we had Open (stock) diff to Wavetrac it was NIGHT AND DAY BETTER!!!

H&R club sport RSS coilovers

extended front control arms

Spherical bearings front and rear, solid subframe bushings

(10) point cage (2,300 Lbs) race ready

Stabilia rear sway bar

rear camber shims

Bridgestone Re71R tires per rules

Porsche boxster front 12 inch brakes and stainless lines.

2.5 inch open exhaust 

front mount intercooler 

trans cooler


----------



## Union Forge (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=13_49

^^ This should explain it all. If your diving it on the street as a car still no questions asked I would go with the TBD ( Peloquin or Quaife ). Personally I would personally choose the Peloquin as I support small business ownership and hope to be doing as well as he is at it some day. Right now I am just running an 80% shim kit in my mk2 jetta twinscrewed G60 motor w/ 4k 020. Just changing from open diff to the 80% kit was amazing. It will roll both tires off like nobodies business, and man can you feel it in the corners! Plan on buying a Peloquin as soon as finances are in order.

If you want to be a total bad ***, check out the "spool" option after following the link to the USRT Diff. page. Thats real balls. Would be the #1 option on a drift car, way stronger than a welded factory I would strongly assume.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

LSD is one of the best mods hands down for a VW. Try getting one second hand already installed in a trans and sell your trans to keep costs down. The used Peloquin's carry a lifetime warranty, even to the next owner without paperwork. They are bullet proof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

In my experience in sweeping tight turns and hair pins especially, you feel the outer wheel really grab because it's putting power down, it would sort of pull you in more. At least on one left hairpin I used to always try and take as fast as I could, slow in fast out. It also great reduces wheel spin, especially in tight turns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Union Forge said:


> If you want to be a total bad ***, check out the "spool" option after following the link to the USRT Diff. page. Thats real balls. Would be the #1 option on a drift car, way stronger than a welded factory I would strongly assume.


The question is how strong does it need to be. 
With a big power car, I can see some sense in a spool, however we have found that as long as you crack check the diff before welding, it stands up just fine to NA power levels on track.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I'd only weld the diff if you are going to drag race it. If you want to turn, it works great until you break an axle. Do like what we all do in endurance racing, go with a LSD and install a trans cooler. If you are looking to get more life out of the gearbox, cryo treat everything in it and then REM polish. After that, you go with it. If you are looking for it to handle, go in that department and do what the pro's do. For the rear, run 2000lb rear springs, lots of compression, a big pipe sway bar, no camber, a bit of toe out and the narrowest tires you can get away with for the tire size. That way it'll rotate and then you just use the throttle to control it. Don't do that, you are spending way too much time off the throttle from mid corner to exit. Thus, slower lap times.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Actually most of the fastest road racing VWs in the country are running welded diffs.
I don't know that we have ever broken an axle in ours.
Of course you have to treat it different in the paddock, and while backing up, but on track it won't be the reason things break.

I would not doubt that a properly tuned motorsport clutch type diff can be faster, but welded will be faster than a quaife/peloquin/wavetrack - unless you shim and preload them to have a 1 race service life, and the cost is way better than a multi-thousand dollar diff and the testing to set it up properly.

For ANY type of street driving I would only consider the 3 in the title though.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know of anyone in upper level racing with FWD cars that uses a welded diff. Most are just traditional 3 or 4 plate LSD and then you adjust the on off ramping to your liking. I do know many in Chumpcar try to run a welded one but they all realize that the front axles just don't last or the CV joints run at excessively high temps. As for something like in TCR or for the past 20 years in PWC or Conti, we run a traditional LSD.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

chois said:


> ...welded will be faster than a quaife/peloquin/wavetrack - unless you shim and preload them to have a 1 race service life...


Having not tested with the Wavetrac, I am curious why you feel the Wavetrac needs additional shimming on top of what it already has. Most media, digital, or hard copy seem to indicate that the Wavetrac does not require slip before engaging the outer/wheel with traction. What is there to gain from even more shimming?


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

For non-road race use I would not shim/pre load them at all, but they need more lock on the race track. Part of the issue is that because of the type of diff they are, they will still spin an airborne wheel. Also - you gain a lot of braking performance when you cannot lock the inside tire. This allows a more aggressive initial application of the brakes, and trail braking a bit while the car is starting to transfer load to the outside tire.

I don't know what you mean by top level, but I know the last SCCA GP national champion car (and one of maybe 2 or 3 only non-FV national champion VWs that I know of in the past 3 decades) ran/runs welded (now an FP car). Also a few national championship podium VWs in HP. Also a lot of fast IT VWs. In my network of VW racers we have tried everything but VWMS type, and found welded to be faster. We tried a wavetrack in one car when the runoffs were at Road America, thinking it might carry more speed through the kink, but it didn't play out that way, and the thing was evil in the rain comparatively. This was a unit that had higher friction disks installed.

Same group of racers tried to get Quaiffe to work in the 90s. We found that you could make it as fast as welded by pre-loading it to the point that it machined itself to death in a weekend.

It is common to assume that welded will break axles, but the reality is that when at speed all of the tires have some level of slip when the car is cornering, its just that the inside drive wheel has a lot less. We pretty much don't ever see broken outer CVs, but if you were to turn the wheel much when reversing in the paddock you will break one. The GP championship car is still running on the same set of axles that went back into it after a big wreck took the RF corner off in 2004. My car has only ever run one set of axles.

This isn't to say that I think welded is the end all best possible setup, just that it is proven very fast, and way more reliable than people think. I'm actually planning to test with a new diff late this season to see how it compares.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

chois said:


> For non-road race use I would not shim/pre load them at all, but they need more lock on the race track. Part of the issue is that because of the type of diff they are, they will still spin an airborne wheel. Also - you gain a lot of braking performance when you cannot lock the inside tire. This allows a more aggressive initial application of the brakes, and trail braking a bit while the car is starting to transfer load to the outside tire.
> 
> We tried a wavetrack in one car when the runoffs were at Road America, thinking it might carry more speed through the kink, but it didn't play out that way, and the thing was evil in the rain comparatively. This was a unit that had higher friction disks installed.
> 
> ...


I thought the point of the Wavetrac was that even if it lifted a wheel it would still send power to the outer wheels under accel due to the friction disks. Did you find that this was not the case, or was your first statement driven more at the Quaiffe and Peloquin units? On the Wavetrac unit that was used with the higher friction disks, did you find that it experienced wear issues? Did it even perform close to similar to the shimmed Quaiffe?


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

The wave track is better than the quaife, but the friction disks are pretty small. A true clutch style diff will grip better than a wave track than a queloquin. 

If you can customize the clutch style to provide some deceleration lock,and enough acceleration lock it may be the best. I just don't know.


----------



## kazas (Jun 28, 2013)

Any opinions for ppl who arent going to track their fwd vw but want an lsd....is worth it? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

kazas said:


> Any opinions for ppl who arent going to track their fwd vw but want an lsd....is worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I have always had an LSD in my old Rabbits (race and street).... street because I wanted traction in the winter. <-- older car with no electronic traction control like today's cars.

If living in a warm place (i.e. no regular snow season), I would not bother. (answering from the perspective of normal daily street driving).

My 1.8T Jetta MK4 did not have an LSD and I drove it year around in Vermont... did not need LSD.


----------



## Nemesis-Brad (Aug 17, 2009)

mgyip said:


> I have a bit of experience with the Quaife - excellent and bulletproof unit. The biggest downside to the Quaife (and the Peloquin) is that it's not a locker SO if you get a wheel in the air, you're spinning the unloaded tyre BUT if the drive wheels remain in contact with the pavement, it'll pull and pull.


I have experience with Pelaquin , very good company and Gary represents the product he makes very well and his customer service is top notch. That's a huge plus for him and Pelaquin diff's in my eyes. 
I ran a stock Pelequin in my mk4 R32 with good for about 30K hard miles of " aggressive street driving"  I noticed a few issues with the trans installed and the wheel lift around this time during a clutch swap we pulled the diff and had Gary re-ajsut things to help prevent wheel lift and this made a world of difference . You could pretty much put your foot to the floor in any situation and the car would squat and grab :what:
Yea it was so hard to even get the wheels to break loose I though my motor was failing , after calling Gary and bitching and moaning and even taking the car to O34 and a few other shops the consensus was I just but a bad ass R32 and everyone said they wanted one that drove like that.
I had TST replace the clutch and Tim gapped the clutch a bit better ( using the HPA and OEM shim kit's to get the correct depth) than the previous shop and it hooked up incredibly well , I got the ability to rip wicked burnout's and it still hooked up like a glue rocket through turns.

Car got rear ended about 20K into that tune and now I'm here re-building the car , man that R32 hooked up after we got that diff adjusted though !

In my book Pelaquin , strictly because of Gary's customer service and his knowledge of the product and his ability to "tune" the diff to your needs :thumbup:


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

kazas said:


> Any opinions for ppl who arent going to track their fwd vw but want an lsd....is worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Not worth it. You're looking at close to 2k by the time you walk out the door. If all you do is spirited driving on the street, it is a huge investment. In the case of the MKIV chassis where the ring gear was riveted to the diff for many years, a diff has a bit more value as the rivets would become loose and can end up wrecking the trans. 



Nemesis-Brad said:


> I noticed a few issues with the trans installed and the wheel lift around this time during a clutch swap we pulled the diff and had Gary re-ajsut things to help prevent wheel lift and this made a world of difference . You could pretty much put your foot to the floor in any situation and the car would squat and grab :what:


He more than likely shimmed the internals to allow it to engage quicker. Unfortunately that also means the diff wears faster. In aggressive street its less of an issue, on the track this amount of shimming will destroy the diff quite quickly. For track use a plate diff, or preferably a spool, is superior.


----------



## shuttle pilot (Aug 26, 2006)

kazas said:


> Any opinions for ppl who arent going to track their fwd vw but want an lsd....is worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


If you have the money, it is absolutely worth it. I have a wavetrac in my mk3. It is a night and day difference at the limit. Probably the best thing I have added to the car. No more one wheel peel. Think of it as vectored thrust as the car claws its way towards the direction you point it. Every GTI should have come with one or had the option of including one. 

You won't see any difference in daily driving, but if you push the limit you will find you have way more traction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2017)

shuttle pilot said:


> If you have the money, it is absolutely worth it. I have a wavetrac in my mk3. It is a night and day difference at the limit. Probably the best thing I have added to the car. No more one wheel peel. Think of it as vectored thrust as the car claws its way towards the direction you point it. Every GTI should have come with one or had the option of including one.
> 
> You won't see any difference in daily driving, but if you push the limit you will find you have way more traction.


We appreciate your feedback. Most don't understand the limitations of other ATB differentials, and how our "Wave Hub" allows power to bias under zero load situations.


----------



## CaseyClements (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks.......


----------



## Nemesis-Brad (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll throw my vote in for Peleaquin , I have a few differnt built VW's everything from a V1 charged mk3 w/ a quaiff to 2 seprate mk4 R32's both with Pelaquins 
Gary is a legit stand up guy and he makes an awesome product, that he personally stands behind! That type of customer service is worth it to me 100% 

I had his front in my pervious R32 and had it pulled later and re-ajsuted to reduce outter wheel lift and once we got that car back together it there wasent much on the road that could throw down the power like that car could the front never broke loose ( unless it was we tor you side stepped it at 4.5K then they jsut spun) and you could pretty much put your foot to the floor at any time. 

My new car has the Pelaquin in the rear and will have the front back in within a few weeks here once we put the new cluth in. I really looking forward to having duel Pelaquin diff's in my R32:heart:


----------



## Aaron S (Dec 6, 2014)

Nemesis-Brad said:


> I'll throw my vote in for Peleaquin , I have a few differnt built VW's everything from a V1 charged mk3 w/ a quaiff to 2 seprate mk4 R32's both with Pelaquins
> Gary is a legit stand up guy and he makes an awesome product, that he personally stands behind! That type of customer service is worth it to me 100%
> 
> I had his front in my pervious R32 and had it pulled later and re-ajsuted to reduce outter wheel lift and once we got that car back together it there wasent much on the road that could throw down the power like that car could the front never broke loose ( unless it was we tor you side stepped it at 4.5K then they jsut spun) and you could pretty much put your foot to the floor at any time.
> ...


This sounds fun! Keep us updated! 

Even post a few vids if you can :laugh:


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*Peloquin.*

I have absolutely NO experience with running any of the OTHER LSDs, but I've got a Peloquin in my 2013 vw beetle 2.0 tsi 6 speed, and LOVE it. Nite and day. EVEN in cornering. (as much as I do, trashing in and out of corners).
But for sure, straight line, BOTH tires be hookin' up. No worries. If I ever trash this trans, the Peloquin WILL be going in my next one, absolutely. I'd do it over in a heartbeat.
My .002


----------



## andrewduke (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey, I came late here but I must appreciate your work on LSD. Thanks for sharing with us.

Regards,
pmp bootcamp


----------

